# Dashpod replacement on cars OVER 5 years old



## mduncanson (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, has anyone had any success having a dashpod replaced on a car that's over five years old? Tx.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A number on here have had them replaced on cars over 5 years old Audi should replace all UK TT dash pods free of charge


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Had mine done just over a year ago and it was six years old at the time. Was initially told the replacements were only for cars upto 5 years old, but dealer agreed to do on the first phone call as it was very low mileage 

Shame it has to be done at all though


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah, my 2001 Import is getting the dashpod replaced FOC today.


----------



## DaveTT (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm brand new to these forums. I've found lots of great information for my TT on the forums so thought I'd join. 

Well, I've got a 2001 Audi TT that has a failing dashpod. The meters are working as far as I know, but the center display has many many missing pixels. It looks so bad to the point that I turn it off when people step into the car.

Any idea if I'm able to get it replaced as well? Is this just a UK deal?

I live in the US.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

DaveTT said:


> Hey guys! I'm brand new to these forums. I've found lots of great information for my TT on the forums so thought I'd join.
> 
> Well, I've got a 2001 Audi TT that has a failing dashpod. The meters are working as far as I know, but the center display has many many missing pixels. It looks so bad to the point that I turn it off when people step into the car.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the mad house...

UK deal only I'm afraid... not much evidence of Audi CS doing much elsewhere in the world... however with the consumer 'lemon' laws in the US I'm sure you could get it sorted...


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

So how do you go about getting it done, i have a '52 and my fuel gauge dosent work i have to go off my digital one, nor does my clock etc is this part of the dash pod???


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

rosshastie said:


> So how do you go about getting it done, i have a '52 and my fuel gauge dosent work i have to go off my digital one, nor does my clock etc is this part of the dash pod???


Just go to the dealer, ask for it to be replaced FOC... if he argues, tell him to call Audi UK CS. Somewhere on the forum is a PDF of a letter from Audi UK CS to one of the forum members confirming FOC replacement on all cars irrespective of age/provenance.


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

Chip_iTT said:


> rosshastie said:
> 
> 
> > So how do you go about getting it done, i have a '52 and my fuel gauge dosent work i have to go off my digital one, nor does my clock etc is this part of the dash pod???
> ...


Even if i didnt buy the vehicle direct from them, just got to the local Audi dealer an tell them to replce it??

:? I :?m not sure id be entitled to it??


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

yep, thats seems to be the gist of it...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

DaveTT said:


> Hey guys! I'm brand new to these forums. I've found lots of great information for my TT on the forums so thought I'd join.
> 
> Well, I've got a 2001 Audi TT that has a failing dashpod. The meters are working as far as I know, but the center display has many many missing pixels. It looks so bad to the point that I turn it off when people step into the car.
> 
> ...


Dave - have a look here...may be of use: http://www.classcounsel.com/news/audi.html


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hand mine changed FOC on Monday this week. 2001 coupe import and 91k on the clock.


----------



## mduncanson (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheer guys. Mine's an early one - '99 but it has low mileage so it shouldn't be a problem.

Just got it yesterday and ran out of juice when the dash said 1/4 full :x

Has anyone got a copy of that PDF letter from Audi?


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

mduncanson said:


> Cheer guys. Mine's an early one - '99 but it has low mileage so it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Just got it yesterday and ran out of juice when the dash said 1/4 full :x
> 
> Has anyone got a copy of that PDF letter from Audi?


 I also have a 99 model.....Replaced FOC so no problem.


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

'99 Import 93K on the clock - UK registered 2000.....
Replaced in Italy last month, Audi CS UK refunded no questions asked!


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

Thats me booked into Dundee Audi Friday morning, altho they say it isnt for replacement, jus to have a look, ill let you all know what happens, i knda like my blue tho, i hope it dosent change colour, free courtesey car, i asked for an R8, see what i get :lol: 8)


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

rosshastie said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > rosshastie said:
> ...


Nothing to do with where you bought it.
You are entitled to have any agreed work done at any dealer and the manufacturer reimburses them for the work done.
John.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rosshastie said:


> Thats me booked into Dundee Audi Friday morning, altho they say it isnt for replacement, jus to have a look, ill let you all know what happens, i knda like my blue tho, i hope it dosent change colour, free courtesey car, i asked for an R8, see what i get :lol: 8)


The look will be to run a diagnostic check if its gone then thats free as well. If not they can charge you for it. Don't let them bull s**t you in to any other way or charge.


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

les said:


> rosshastie said:
> 
> 
> > Thats me booked into Dundee Audi Friday morning, altho they say it isnt for replacement, jus to have a look, ill let you all know what happens, i knda like my blue tho, i hope it dosent change colour, free courtesey car, i asked for an R8, see what i get :lol: 8)
> ...


I wont let them,an i wont be payin. Cheers Les. Kick some audi arse if they start their crap with me!!!


----------



## GsTTar (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got a 2000 imported with all the dash problems mentioned on here , after reading this phoned the big Audi garage at Braehead...basically got told to f**k off.

Looks like am going to have to shell out Â£200 to the guy that repairs them on Ebay

Gav


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

mduncanson said:


> Cheer guys. Mine's an early one - '99 but it has low mileage so it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Just got it yesterday and ran out of juice when the dash said 1/4 full :x
> 
> Has anyone got a copy of that PDF letter from Audi?


Hope this helps courtesy of all warrenmoles hard work so dont thank me. Not sure if it counts for much as when i saved it i missed the bottom part. DOH! :roll:


----------



## GsTTar (Feb 14, 2007)

starski4578 said:


> mduncanson said:
> 
> 
> > Cheer guys. Mine's an early one - '99 but it has low mileage so it shouldn't be a problem.
> ...


Starski do you have the phone number thats on the bottom of the missing part of the letter?
This could be my ticket to getting my local Audi to do something!

Cheers Gav


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Had mine replaced on saturday at Maidsone Audi FOC, mines a 2000 import 98,000 on the clock, my old pod was a Kilometers, i asked for it to changed to MPH, they said they could but at an extra cost of Â£155.00,
I kicked up a stink & they gave in at audi uk and paid the branch the Â£155.00.

My contact at Audi uk was Mo he was really helpful, & Lisa at Maidstone also helped a lot.


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Starski do you have the phone number thats on the bottom of the missing part of the letter?
This could be my ticket to getting my local Audi to do something!

Cheers Gav[/quote]

Gav, must have saved it in a hurry  someone else on here must have it. Its not the number on the right is it? Could try directory enquires or even pm warenmole. Sorry Bud


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Found the bottom half somewhere else! 8)


----------



## GsTTar (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah well done, thanks for your time on that, however the picture of the letter doesnt show up  
However managed to sorce a number for Audi uk sent them an email, so guess i'll just have to wait, fingers crossed!
Cheers again


----------



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got an 00 plate TT and the radio stations show up as garbled symbols, but the important things like speedometer, temperature etc all seem to work correctly. I take it the free dashpod replacement is only for critical problems.


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

I've just had mine approved for a foc replacement from Huntingdon Audi on a 52 plate just over 5 years old. No quibbles or hassle once diagnosed which was also free.
It had a temp guage starting to do unusual stuff, but nothing else.


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Forgive me if I'm being stupid but can someone confirm that it doesn't matter if the car's under warranty or not, when it comes to dash pod failure?
I'm just about to put mine up for sale, and driving it at the weekend the fuel guage went up to full and the dash pod said 400+ miles remaining. This keep going up 5 miles every few minutes until it got to around 550 then it and the guage went down to empty. 
I stopped the car when I got home and started it again, the miles remaining and the guage went to where I'd expect them to be considering the amount of fuel I'd put in recently and how many miles I'd done since but the petrol pump warning sign is displayed on the dashpod.
I'm guessing this is the dash pod from what I've read on here so hopefully I'll be elidgible for a FOC replacement from Audi.

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SweeTTquattro said:


> Forgive me if I'm being stupid but can someone confirm that it doesn't matter if the car's under warranty or not, when it comes to dash pod failure?
> .
> I'm guessing this is the dash pod from what I've read on here so hopefully I'll be elidgible for a FOC replacement from Audi.
> 
> Mark


*CORRECT Mark*


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

My 04 Roadster ran out of petrol this morning (within pushing distance of a petrol station fortunately).

The guage said half full although the computer was telling me I had no fuel. Being a bit old fashioned, I trusted the guage over the computer.

I've had it less than a month. :roll:

Anyway, just got off the phone from the dealer and it's going in on Friday for a new Pod. They reckon it only takes an hour and as long as I have both keys it's an easy job.

So I was wondering...... Are the 'new' Pods any different from what's fitted, I mean have they done something to them to stop them going a bit mental...?

Or should we start a league table so see who has had the most Pod replacements....?

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

For car out of warranty or not serviced by an Audi main dealer you will need to pay an non refundable one hour minimum diagnostic labour charge plus VAT to confirm and authorise any remedial work. In the case of Wayside Audi this is Â£125.

TJS


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TJS said:


> For car out of warranty or not serviced by an Audi main dealer you will need to pay an non refundable one hour minimum diagnostic labour charge plus VAT to confirm and authorise any remedial work. In the case of Wayside Audi this is Â£125.
> 
> TJS


I didnt have at all. Took it in one day confirmed dash pod problem.Took it back a week later new dash fitted they even replaced a side light bulb FOC. Sorted and not a penny paid by me at any time. 
My car Imported coupe 2001 90k on the clock independent serviced years out of warranty.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

les

Earlier this morning Wayside Audi point blank refused to look at this issue without a one hour non refundable labour payment despite the fact I was referred to them by Audi Customer Services. They did however give me a zero sum cash sale invoice to confirm that the corrosion appearing on the roof is also not covered by the 12 year warranty as it classed as "trim". The invoice has a nice touch on the bottom "Thank you for choosing Wayside Audi"

The car has covered 18k miles from new and has had 3 services, the last by nearby Vagtech (excellent customer service) with new cambelt and metal impellor water pump 500 miles ago. Jon at Vagtech has confirmed the dashpod problem via the diagnostics and that the car is safe to drive after the temp gauge went to its maximum a couple of days ago. Temp gauge is now showing c.110c.


----------



## SweeTTquattro (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank Les.

As I understand, some Audi dealers are more accomodating than others. Has anyone got any recommendations for which Audi Dealer to take my car to for the dash pod replacement (if the dash pod is responsible)? I'm in Oxfordshire.

Thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I did initialy have some probs with the dealer re import car and FOC replacement but once I had shown them the error of their ways :wink: all was OK. As I understand it if the dealer confirms the dash is defective then you get your money back for their time in confirimg it. However in my case they never even asked for any money at anytime.  I think I may have scared them as I knew far more than they did about dash renewals and imported cars all confirmed when thye rang Audi customer services on my insistance. :wink: This was at Smith knight & Fay in Bolton BTW.


----------



## lloydie999 (Dec 15, 2007)

there is a thread somewhere with a list of decent audi dealers who are willing to change pods without ripping your head off first.............

If your local to the mids its better to go to Sutton Coldfield than Wolverhampton :wink:


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

lloydie999 said:


> there is a thread somewhere with a list of decent audi dealers who are willing to change pods without ripping your head off first.............
> 
> If your local to the mids its better to go to Sutton Coldfield than Wolverhampton :wink:


I was at Sutton Audi today about my probs - intermittent starting issues due to the immobiliser not sending a strong enough signal to the key - They refused and told me it was paid work :x

I spoke to Audi customer services there and then and they've informed Sutton Audi to submit a goodwill claim as the immobiliser and dashpod are one and the same.

Before I get the response of the goodwill claim (due tomorrow), has anyone had the dash replaced due to starting issues as opposed to the common fuel/temp gauge faults??

As far as I am concerned, the pod shouldn't fail whether it be fuel gauges, DIS displays or immobiliser faults...


----------



## lloydie999 (Dec 15, 2007)

I think sutton need to be crossed off the list too! There is an old thread somewhere on here where an owner got his pod changed at sutton because of key/immobiliser problems............. they must have short memories :x

Wolverhampton are being numpties, they have finally accepted my car is gongi to be fixed............ funnily enough now they cant find a date to book me in................ strange eh :evil:


----------



## stratto (Feb 1, 2008)

Had a bit of a saga with my faulty dashpod.

Fuel guage was screwed and LED lights (clock, radio, mileage etc) no longer came on - couldnt even see the speedometer dial - obviously well and truly gone. Ended up leaving it for a month till Xmas as never got time to get it sorted.

When I did take it to Grimsby Audi to be diagnosed (do they really need a computer to tell them its f***ed!) - cost me Â£60, told me it was a dashpod fault (really!) but that at the age and mileage (2001, 100k) it wasn`t covered. However knew from you guys on here that it was.

Came back to London for work and took it to Finchley Road Audi. They required the diagnosis faxing from Grimsby (fair enough) and despite Grimsby saying they'd send it and being chased numerous times by Finchley Road they never did. After I chased it up it turns out they hadn't printed it off and didnt have it on the computer (idiots!). Therefore kicked up a fuss with an argumentative service girl and had to get the manager on the phone. He was a reasonable guy and eventually between the two dealers they agreed to do another analysis FOC.

So Finchley Road do the diagnosis and couldnt find a fault!!! End up speaking to the mechanic who tells me it must be the fuel sensors in the tank which will cost at least two hours labour to diagnose. I argue the case and say that the pod's been faulty for two months how come its suddenly started working?!? He agree's to go out to the car and try's again then rings me and says its now stopped working and there is a fault with the dashpod and they'll replace FOC. Seems like a decent chap but not sure how they didnt initially see the fault?

So in the end all fixed and Finchley Road Audi will fix FOC on diagnosis of the fault.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Sutton Audi replaced my dashpod today FOC after finding out the intermittent starting probs were down to the dash. 

However, the new dash they put in shows kilometres and threw up couple of warning symbols that weren't there originally...back for another pod in two weeks...


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Vindis in Huntingdon did mine today. 52 plate. No problems, took hour and a half and they washed the car in and out and made it smell all new again.
No quibbles, recommended.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

martintt said:


> Vindis in Huntingdon did mine today. 52 plate. No problems, took hour and a half and they washed the car in and out and made it smell all new again.
> No quibbles, recommended.


I was at my dealer hours before even getting offered a drink! mde-tt would have been disgusted :lol:


----------



## mikeedanz (Feb 3, 2008)

Brand new to all this so apologies if am recovering old ground!

Have suspected faulty dashpod - without the usual symptoms.

Yesterday the digital time & date disp and the mileage recorder failed simultaneously - both compeltely dead. Centre disp all OK.

Also the illumination on speedo & rev counter needles, heated seats/demister/ESP and headlamp switchgear failed at the same time as the aforementioned digital disps.

Anyone know if these are linked to the dashpod?

Am wondering if whole thing could be an elecrical fault or if others have had simliar prolems due to dashpod failure

Have none of the classic "twitchy needles" . . yet.


----------



## stratto (Feb 1, 2008)

mikedanz - exactly the same symptons as I had. Took mine into the dealers and after Â£60 for diagnosis they replaced dash pod free of charge. Works perfectly now.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Johnny2Bad said:


> Sutton Audi replaced my dashpod today FOC after finding out the intermittent starting probs were down to the dash.
> 
> However, the new dash they put in shows kilometres and threw up couple of warning symbols that weren't there originally...back for another pod in two weeks...


FFS bet they gave you a reconditioned one, or one they just took out a car last week or sommat. Is there any decent Audi 'Centres' left in the West Midlands these days?


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

ChadW said:


> Johnny2Bad said:
> 
> 
> > Sutton Audi replaced my dashpod today FOC after finding out the intermittent starting probs were down to the dash.
> ...


No mate - It seems they're all properly shite...

The customer service i received was pretty bad from one particular individual.

He was convinced that Audi were only replacing fuel gauge issues and as the fuel gauge in my old one was working, the dash would not be replaced FOC even though he admitted their testing put my starting problems down to the dashpod!!

In the conversations he had with Audi UK by phone he was clearly trying to influence them into telling me it wasn't covered by the goodwill waiver -Good job i was armed with my research from the forum and able to pursue it with confidence.

When Audi UK told him they'd pay the full cost of a replacement he was clearly taken aback/pissed off and had the nerve to tell me it was my "lucky day" - tosser!

It was nice having free work done as he squirmed though :lol: :lol:

In fairness the rest of staff seemed as pissed off with him as i did...


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Thats the trouble isn't it, they take everything so personally. :twisted:

Looks like you have to be as insecure as Britney Spears to work in those places. :lol:

Good luck though mate, hope it gets sorted, have I mentioned my roofrails yet?...... :roll: :lol:


----------

